# Which type(s) would be better at poker?



## pepperpotts (Aug 2, 2011)

I’m quite unbeatable at poker the card game; poker the people game not really…


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

jeffbobs said:


> See i see him as a introvert making himself extroverted on purpose, like an act, But i wasn't too sure so i didn't give a more direct answer last time.
> 
> He has the little almost geeky habits of an introvert when you see him on the tables, He isn't really into eye contact either i don't think, he has got that look at you for maybe 1 second then direct the conversation towards you but not looking at you.


I think a geek can be extraverted. Typologically, I believe geekdom is built mainly on thought but also on introversion and sensation. I know an ENTJ who is geeky and highly extraverted. He only let's that side of his person show if encouraged by others. Although eye contact is harder to explain. That's usually a clear indication of attitude.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

Staffan said:


> I think a geek can be extraverted. Typologically, I believe geekdom is built mainly on thought but also on introversion and sensation. I know an ENTJ who is geeky and highly extraverted. He only let's that side of his person show if encouraged by others. Although eye contact is harder to explain. That's usually a clear indication of attitude.


It's hard to explain so well, but his little behaviors he has seem very introverted, More talking at people than to them, which i see as very introverted as i do tend to do that in person unless i know them really really well, we must find a real answer!! I must know now


----------



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

I think he could be an ENTJ. I think he collects and organises his thoughts too well to be an xxFP. Also, the fact that he's so eloquent and verbal suggests Exxx. The xNxx is just a feeling.


----------



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

pepperpotts said:


> I’m quite unbeatable at poker the card game; poker the people game not really…


What type are you most like?


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

INTJ are supreme at poker. People can never read me. We are born with poker faces.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I would disagree. I'm not the best at MBTI, but I watched every episode of Poker After Dark, and Daniel was on a lot of those shows. Allen Cunningham was not on a lot of those shows, and when he was on, he was quiet and kept to himself 




. Allen is no question, an introvert. He kept to himself, not really making any small talk, and making calculated moves that ultimately win him the game. And he won a game, came back as a returning champ and lost. Negreanu by contrast is always making conversation, talking and joking around. Sometimes he's serious, but Negreanu comes across as playful. It's possible he's an ENTP, but I don't see him as introverted. That said he is a good teacher of the game,but, I don't think that makes him an introvert.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

ISTP's seem like they'd be able to own at poker. They're composed but still unpredictable, and good with "bean-counter" reasoning, i.e playing the odds, which is really what poker is all about. ENTP's could also be really good. INTx's of course can be really good at anything involving strategy. ENFP's would be really great at bluffing and reading other people, and win loads of chips, but then they'd do something silly and lose it all. :wink:


----------



## outlawshaman (Feb 9, 2013)

im a left handed infj and I loved poker for many reasons its a philosophical game


----------



## Suddens (Sep 30, 2019)

The best poker players are the calm and quiet ones, with a poker face. Plus they must have a high-risk disposition, without that they won't win anything


----------

